# Thierry Henri's fish tank



## greenink (26 Feb 2012)

Got to say, the man thinks big. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/footba ... ds-newsxml


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Feb 2012)

3 feet wide?? That's limiting for the old lad.


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Feb 2012)

Proof that money can't buy class


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

is that tank for real?


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2012)

The Original Architect of the House, Is going to lodge an Objection. As the current house is considered to be architectually significant. 
More Money than Sense, Cannot Understand How a Footy Player can be worth that much in Wages.


----------



## spyder (26 Feb 2012)

Someone needs to educate him on surface area.


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

can you imagine the size of the magnet cleaner could be a fun way to get to the ground floor!


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2012)

It's 3 Seperate tanks. 1 on each floor


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> It's 3 Seperate tanks. 1 on each floor



oh lol thats alot more modest (especially for a footballer)


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

I want to do the daily inspections at £50 per hour


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

Thinking about it I would even feed the fish and watch them eat to ensure they are well for another couple of hours work a day


----------

